# Meet Monty Toast, or... Toast. : P



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

Toast giving me the evil eye. : P









Just showin' off his pretty colors! He was also getting huffy. x D









My gorgeous baby boy. He's sooo sweet and loving.

I bought him from Melissa's Hedgie Row. She's a really good breeder, all her babies are healthy and balls of cuteness. 'Cept one little girl was adorably huffy!

Hope you like him. ; D


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, the last pic is adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

O...M...G :shock:

He is SO cute!!!!!!! His color is adorable, do you know what it is?
it looks almost EXACTLY like my baby Latte


----------



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks!
According to Melissa he'll probably be a Algerian Chocolate.
But I'm hoping he'll look like his mom, who was a Choco-Snowflake.

And they're long lost siblings! : O


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

FrenchToast said:


> Thanks!
> According to Melissa he'll probably be a Algerian Chocolate.
> But I'm hoping he'll look like his mom, who was a Choco-Snowflake.
> 
> And they're long lost siblings! : O


 :lol: maybe.

I like the snowflake color too, Latte is already getting white quills all over.
her dad was a snowflake so im thinking she might. i don't know though.
she has TONS on the back side of her, you cant really tell in the pic's though
and she has them all over now too

Post some more pics when you get a chance and tell us how things are going.
good luck and congrats, i know its exciting!


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little hog, what a cutie!!!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Aww what a cutie, i love the name TOAST!


----------

